# Günstiges Angelboot gesucht



## AFE (2. Februar 2015)

Hi Leute,

habe mich schon etwas eingelesen. Suche ein günstiges Boot für die Berliner Havel, z.B. Anka oder K Maxxi (leider nicht gebraucht zu bekommen).

Dachte an sowas hier: 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/angelboot,-anka,-ddr,-ruderboot,/284334753-211-2469?ref=search

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/anka-ruderboot/281810675-211-16512?ref=search

Was ist denn von den Angeboten zu halten? Einen 2PS AB würde ich von einem Freund bekommen.

VG
Alex


----------



## AFE (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Niemand ne Meinung zu den beiden Booten? Welches würdet ihr präferieren? Freu mich auch über alternative Vorschläge.

Cheers
Alex


----------



## cafabu (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

moinsen,
das Anka ist als Einsteigerboot immer wieder ein Renner. Stabil gute Qualität und bei regelmäßiger Pflege nicht kaputt zu bekommen.
Carsten


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Bei dem Anka hat der Verkäufer wohl nicht umsonst "vergessen" das Baujahr an zu geben. Da es neu nur wenig teurer ist, finde ich den Preis etwas gewagt.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

beide anka boote sind viel zu teuer #q#q


----------



## AFE (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Ok, danke für die Einschätzung. Ich nehme mit: Anka grundsätzlich gut, Gebrauchtpreise (hier) aber zu teuer.

Wenn ich nichts gebrauchtes finde, empfehlt ihr dann eine neue Anka (kosten glaube ich 950€) oder etwas anderes in der Preisklasse?

Grüße


----------



## GeorgeB (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Hier im Board gibt es einige Anka-Threads. Nutz mal die Suchfunktion. Dort wirst du auch die Alternativen finden. Wenn aber uralte Anka-Boote noch zu derart hohen Preisen angeboten werden, kann man damit so ganz viel nicht falsch machen.


----------



## Riesenangler (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Did neuen Anka sind ein wenig schwerer als die aus DDR Fertigung.  Und auch das Material ist deutlich dünner als die letzten Serien.  
Der Anka aus der ersten DDRserie ist auch noch sehr Dünnwandig.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (3. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

da sind ja viele Faktoren die für ein boot sprechen ...hast du ein Stellplatz?hast du ein Trailer ohne den geht's nicht das ding brauch ne Versicherung weil mit Motor kannst viel schaden machen....bist du mit jemanden unterwegs das ding wiegt ja auch dann 2 PS da ruderst du schneller nur nicht so lange.....
 es war ein schönes aluboot letztens drinne und das wäre das richtige gewesen 
 oder am besten sind 3 kieler


----------



## AFE (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Liegeplatz hätte ich. Trailerkauf wollte ich eigentlich umgehen, in dem ich das Boot im Wasser lasse (ausser im Winter, aber da könnte man es ja auf Reifen legen). Versicherung müsste ich abschließen. Klar.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



AFE schrieb:


> Liegeplatz hätte ich. Trailerkauf wollte ich eigentlich umgehen, in dem ich das Boot im Wasser lasse (ausser im Winter, aber da könnte man es ja auf Reifen legen). Versicherung müsste ich abschließen. Klar.



ja auf reifen geht aber der anka bzw. alle aus gfk sind schwer die so um 4 m lang sind da sollteste schon zu alu greifen und versuche immer ein flachbodenboot zu bekommen wegen der standsicherheit


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Die Anka wiegt ohne Bodenbretter so an die 70 kg.
Ist zu zweit locker aus dem Wasser zu ziehen und zu dritt auch problemlos ein Stück zu tragen.


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Ich weiss zwar nicht genau wie schwer unsere Vereins Anka Boote sind aber Windelwilli bringt es auf den Punkt. Zu zweit kann man das Boot locker ins Trockene bringen oder andersrum. Wir stellen die Boote auf oder legen sie "falschrum" auf den Boden - kein Problem


----------



## AFE (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Also ne Anka würde ich wohl nehmen. Mal sehen, ob ich was gebrauchtes zum fairen Kurs und in der Nähe von Berlin bekomme. Neue Anka braucht mind. 10 Wochen Lieferzeit. :-(

Was ist von sowas hier zu halten? http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...,35-m-x-1,25-m/284845060-211-19394?ref=search

Größe würde mir wohl auch reichen denke ich.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



AFE schrieb:


> Also ne Anka würde ich wohl nehmen. Mal sehen, ob ich was gebrauchtes zum fairen Kurs und in der Nähe von Berlin bekomme. Neue Anka braucht mind. 10 Wochen Lieferzeit. :-(
> 
> Was ist von sowas hier zu halten? http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...,35-m-x-1,25-m/284845060-211-19394?ref=search
> 
> Größe würde mir wohl auch reichen denke ich.



Feine Sache, da Dreikieler. Ist somit extrem kippstabil.
Und wenn Du eh meist alleine losziehst, reicht die Größe auch.


----------



## Andy007 (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie das in deinem Gewässer mit "Bewuchs" aussieht, aber wenn du es im Wasser liegen lassen willst, dann solltest du noch über einen passenden AF-Anstrich für das Unterwasschiff nachdenken.....sonst bekommst du zum Saisonende richtig dicke Arme beim putzen |supergri  wenn es denn dann noch zu säubern ist.....  Das liegt aber natürlich am Gewässer.

Und nicht vergessen: Hafenpersening


----------



## AFE (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Feine Sache, da Dreikieler. Ist somit extrem kippstabil.
> Und wenn Du eh meist alleine losziehst, reicht die Größe auch.



Maximal zu zweit zum Angeln denke ich.


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Mit nem ANKA kannst du defintiv problemlos zu dritt Angeln, das haben wir regelmäßig so gemacht. Dein Dreikieler erscheint mir auch recht geil und für zwei Leute sollte das eventuell noch passen. Durch den verbauten Innenraum stelle ich mir das aber schon schwerer vor.

Ansonsten ist nen Dreikieler echt cool, die liegen sehr gut auf dem Wasser und sind deutlich stabiler auch bei mehr Leistung, wobei ich das nicht für so wichtig halte in deinem Fall.


----------



## zokker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Anka ist ein super Boot und auch sehr robust. Wenn doch mal was passiert kann man es auch sehr leicht wieder reparieren. 5PS ist für so ein Boot optimal.
Aber wozu man jetzt eine Versicherung braucht erschließt sich mir nicht. Außer bei Diebstahl natürlich.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



zokker schrieb:


> Aber wozu man jetzt eine Versicherung braucht erschließt sich mir nicht. Außer bei Diebstahl natürlich.



Mir auch nicht.
Die normale Privat-Haftpflicht, die man ja sowieso haben sollte, sollte das doch auch abdecken,oder?


----------



## bobrooney (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

....Besitzern von Motor- oder Segelbooten nützt die Privat Haftpflicht Police meist nichts. Denn generell deckt die Versicherung nur Schäden, die jemand zum Beispiel mit einem Paddel-, Ruder- oder Tretboot verursacht, also mit Booten, die nicht mit Motor oder Segel angetrieben werden....


----------



## AFE (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Also ich hätte ne gut erhaltene Anka zu nem fairen Kurs. Steht in Delmenhorst und müsste nach Berlin. Jmd. ne Idee, wie ich die hierher kriege? Spedition? Habe weder Auto mit Kupplung noch Trailer.


----------



## Windelwilli (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



AFE schrieb:


> Also ich hätte ne gut erhaltene Anka zu nem fairen Kurs. Steht in Delmenhorst und müsste nach Berlin. Jmd. ne Idee, wie ich die hierher kriege? Spedition? Habe weder Auto mit Kupplung noch Trailer.



Ein Sprinter Kasten mit langem Radstand reicht. Da passt die ANKA hinten rein.
In Delmenhorst mieten (bei Hertz z.B.) und in Berlin wieder abgeben.


----------



## Cormoraner (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

AFE, kriegst PN. Hab paar Bekanntschaften für dich


----------



## zokker (4. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



bobrooney schrieb:


> ....Besitzern von Motor- oder Segelbooten nützt die Privat Haftpflicht Police meist nichts. Denn generell deckt die Versicherung nur Schäden, die jemand zum Beispiel mit einem Paddel-, Ruder- oder Tretboot verursacht, also mit Booten, die nicht mit Motor oder Segel angetrieben werden....



Wem oder was willst Du denn mit einer Anka Schaden zufügen?


----------



## bobrooney (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



zokker schrieb:


> Wem oder was willst Du denn mit einer Anka Schaden zufügen?



na ja kommt aufs Gewässer an ...

Sobald Du dir einen Aussenborder ans Boot schraubst bist Du in der Rangordnung auf dem Wasser so ziemlich an letzer Stelle und musst jedem anderen Fahrzeug ausweichen.

Du drillst gerade den Fisch deines Lebens und treibst dabei auf der Havel in den Weg eines Ausflugsdampfers der dadurch ausweichen muss und evtl Schaden erleidet..

Überfahr mal einen Surfer..

Oder zu legst einem Schwimmer mal eben das Rückgrat mit deiner Schraube frei |bigeyes

Welcher Hobbykapitän der keinen Schein hat macht sich schon um Vorfahrt  (Kurshaltepflicht) oder Befahrensregeln  einen Kopf

Mir kommen da tausend Gedanken    ... Final Desitination lässt grüssen


----------



## Windelwilli (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Und wenn dann wirklich was passiert heißt es, du hast fahrlässig gehandelt und von der Versicherung gibt's nix.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Ich Zahle für mein 5m Boot mit 50PS Motor gerade mal knapp 200 Euro im Jahr für Haftpflicht und Kasko ;-), da sollte die Versicherung für eine Anka mit 5PS wohl nicht mal die Hälfte kosten und ist damit auch gegen Diebstahl gesichert.

PS.: Ich arbeite nicht in der Versicherungsbranche


----------



## AFE (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Denke auch, dass das preislich nicht so ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Als ich noch vor der Wahl stand Ruder oder Motorboot fand ich die hier eigentlich ganz geil! Schöne Breite, flacher Boden, dadurch sehr kippstabil und ne gute Länge. Und n ganzes Stück günstiger wie das K-Maxxi (wahrscheinlich aber auch nicht so stabil gebaut...)

4,00 m:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-Mo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item5631ca95d5

3,20 m:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Ruderboot-Mo...assersport_Rudern_Paddeln&hash=item563f1b9537


----------



## AFE (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Sieht auch gut aus. Da aber eigentlich nichts negatives zu Anka gesagt wird, dort also das Fehlkaufrisiko klein ist, tendiere ich eher zu ner Anka.

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot-anka/199454947-211-9668?ref=search

Die hier steht in der Nähe. Schaue ich mir Sonntag an. Sieht gut aus oder? Aber fehlt da hinten noch der Spiegel für den Außenboarder oder ist der einlackiert?


----------



## JasonP (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Also optisch macht es nen guten Eindruck, was man auf den Bildern erkennen kann.
Mach dir nen persönlichen Eindruck und dann entscheide


----------



## Vanner (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



AFE schrieb:


> Aber fehlt da hinten noch der Spiegel für den Außenboarder oder ist der einlackiert?



Da wurde nie ein Spiegel verbaut. Man kann da aber was nachrüsten wenn man einen stärkeren Motor betreiben will.


----------



## AFE (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Ah ok. Prima. Naja. Erstmal kommt wohl der 2PS Motor von nem Kumpel ran, wenn der noch funktioniert.


----------



## AFE (5. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



JasonP schrieb:


> Also optisch macht es nen guten Eindruck, was man auf den Bildern erkennen kann.
> Mach dir nen persönlichen Eindruck und dann entscheide




Yo. Werde Sonntag hinfahren und es gleich mitnehmen, sofern ich noch ein geeignetes Transportmittel finde. :vik:


----------



## thanatos (6. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

es gibt besseres als das Anka ,z.B. von Werlsee ist in Größe und Fahrverhalten fast identisch aber man spart sich die blöden Einlegeböden.
 Habe beide schon gehabt,wenn man nicht mehr als 2 Km rudern muß
 oder 10 Km mit 5 Ps sind sie als Angelkahn ganz brauchbar.Aber bei einer 
 Neuanschaffung würde ich doch eher was in Richtung Cresent ,Pioneer,
 oder ähnlichem tendieren.


----------



## AFE (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

So.. Habe heute zugeschlagen...Es ist die hier geworden: http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/ruderboot-anka/199454947-211-9668?ref=search&clk_rvr_id=777153884331&rmvSB=true

Sieht aus wie neu. Auch innen richtig schick lackiert, Holzbank neu, etc. 

Brauche nun noch eine Persenning, einen Anker und Festmachleinen. Dann kanns losgehen. Motor kommt dann später. Achso. Muss ich die noch ummelden irgendwie? Er meinte sie sei irgendwo registiert.

Danke nochmal für die Tipps.


----------



## JasonP (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Glückwunsch zum Kauf. 
Dann mal viel spaß auf'm Wasser!


----------



## Cormoraner (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal! Schau echt super aus!
Anker kann ich dir vom Schrott ne alte Bremsscheibe mitnehmen, ansonsten kannst dir auch etwas im Baumarkt kaufen. Gute und günstige Leine zum Festmachen oder für den Anker kriegst ebenfalls im Baumarkt.

Richtige Persenning ist teuer, 150-250€? Vll. reicht dir auch ne ausreichend große Plane und Spanngummis. Das ist eine Frage deiner Ansprüche.


----------



## AFE (8. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Hab noch ein Stück Schiene mitbekommen. Müsste man halbieren und ne Öse ranschweissen. Oder halt bremsscheibe. Quatschen wir.


----------



## AFE (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Wo macht man denn Anker und Leinen fest, bzw. was muss ich dafür montieren? Hinten und vorne sind ja jeweils diese Ösen aussen am Boot. Das wird wohl für die Festmachleinen sein oder?! Kann ich da auch den Anker festmachen? Möchte möglichst wenig Löcher ins Boot machen.

Gruß
Alex


----------



## AFE (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Über einen Tipp für eine Persenning würde ich mich auch freuen.


----------



## GeorgeB (9. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Guckst du ... 

Bei dir vor der Haustür. Preiswerter geht es kaum.


----------



## Robsyz (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



AFE schrieb:


> Wo macht man denn Anker und Leinen fest, bzw. was muss ich dafür montieren? Hinten und vorne sind ja jeweils diese Ösen aussen am Boot. Das wird wohl für die Festmachleinen sein oder?! Kann ich da auch den Anker festmachen? Möchte möglichst wenig Löcher ins Boot machen.
> 
> Gruß
> Alex





Hi, 

ich hab gerade deinen Thread gesehen und dein Böötchen #6

Ich benutze zum ankern diese Klammern, wie auf dem Bild. Die haben mich bei Wind und Wetter gehalten, sind simpel und praktisch!

Ich habe mein Anker selbst gegossen! Blei erhitzt, in eine Holzform oder sowas ähnliches gegossen, eine Stahltöse rein und fertig. Zwei mal 10-12 kg für ein paar Euro. 

Viel Spass damit!


----------



## AFE (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Danke. Wie nennen sich die Teile bzw hast du noch eine Bezugsquelle für mich?


----------



## Ossipeter (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Schau mal bei Niemeyer
https://dub131.mail.live.com/defaul...box#tid=cm5aAjU4Ww5BGEmAAeC8vU8g2&fid=fltrash


----------



## AFE (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Hi. Der Link geht leider nicht, aber ich suche dort mal danach.


----------



## Andy007 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



Robsyz schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Anker selbst gegossen! Blei erhitzt, in eine Holzform oder sowas ähnliches gegossen, eine Stahltöse rein und fertig. Zwei mal 10-12 kg für ein paar Euro.



|bigeyes
Ich weiß ja nicht was du für ein Boot hast und wo dein Revier ist, aber das Gewicht halte ich doch für leicht übertrieben 

@AFE: Wenn du am Bug und am Heck Ösen hast, dann reint das. Einfach die Angeleine mit einem Karabiener einhaken und fertig. Diese "Klemmteile" müssten eh noch angebaut werden: heißt also Löcher bohren, was du ja nicht möchtest. Und ausserdem kommen die aus dem Segelbereich.......|supergri


----------



## Cormoraner (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Dito! Ösen reichen voll aus. Top Karabiner gibts in unserem Baumarkt im Bootsbereich! Können ma zusammen hin fahrne.


----------



## Tommes63 (10. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Kommt aus dem Seglerbedarf, nennt sich Curry Klemme und ist *DIE* Befestigung für die Ankerleine schlechthin. Es kommt der Tag da hast du es eilig weil einer eingestiegen, der viel größer als erwartet. Da gibts nur eins, Ankerleine los schmeißen und hinterher. Ankerboje nich vergessen, damit du sie wieder findest.

Ich hab fürn 4m x 1,5m Boot ein 1,5kg Faltanker + 2kg Kettenvorfach, damit der Anker liegen bleibt (ist viel wichtiger als das Ankergewicht) und 20m Ankerleine, bei max. 6m Tiefe. Das reicht für (Havel)Strömung und reichlich Wind.


----------



## AFE (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Ok. Ich versuche es erstmal mit der Karabiner Lösung. Wenn das nicht taugt gibts ne Curry Klemme. 

Nochmal zum Thema Persenning. Hätte da gerne was passgenaues. Dachte an die hier: http://www.ebay.de/itm/Bootsplane-fuer-Anka-Ruderboot-Persenning-Fischer-Angelboot-Abdeckplane-Schwarz-/141572020788

Wäre aber auch günstigerem gegenüber aufgeschlossen. Nur die Fummelei soll ich in Grenzen halten. Wäre das eine sinnvolle Lösung, wenn ich da noch eine Persenningstütze runtermache?



Tommes63 schrieb:


> Ich hab fürn 4m x 1,5m Boot ein 1,5kg Faltanker + 2kg Kettenvorfach,  damit der Anker liegen bleibt (ist viel wichtiger als das Ankergewicht)  und 20m Ankerleine, bei max. 6m Tiefe. Das reicht für (Havel)Strömung  und reichlich Wind.



Top. Danke. Dann schaue ich mal, wo ich sowas herbekomme.


----------



## AngelPepe (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

anker, ketten, schäkel zum festmachen etc .
bekommst du alles bei a.w.n. in spandau gegenüber von ikea ;o)


----------



## Andy007 (12. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Die Persenning so "hinbasteln" das kein Wassersack entsteht. Also in der Mitte höher, wie eine Art Zelt....


----------



## thanatos (13. Februar 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Aus dem Anka welches ja eigentlich als Ruderboot :q für Proll
 -familien in den unzähligen Betriebsferienanlagen der 
 Ostzone gebaut wurde #6 ein vernünftiges Angelboot zu 
 bauen wirst du ohne bohren und schrauben wohl nicht 
 hinkommen .Ist doch wohl kein Problem für dich ? und dem
 Boot schadet es auch nicht ,um einen Motor anzubringen 
 kommst du eh nicht drumrum einen Spiegel zu montieren 
 sonst ist die Rückwand bald im A.. Popo.Die Ankerleinen 
 an den Festmacherösen anzuknüppern geht bis dir die ersten 
 Sachen ob Messer oder Handy in den Fluten verschwinden 
 Besser hinten und vorn ne Klampe anschrauben ich hab vier
 drin ,will nun nicht alles aufzählen was ich ein gebaut habe 
 aber ganz praktisch ist der Setzkescherhalter-ein 5 cm langes
 Röhrchen wo der Erdspeer durchpasst an ein Stück Flacheisen
 geschweißt und auf der Bordwand angeschraubt,da ist er sicher wenn man mal den Platzwechseln will und ihn dabei nicht rausholen will.
 Für die Persenning brauchst du ja auch Befestigungen,
 da mir ne richtige Persenning zu teuer für so´n simpel
 Boot war hab ich die Bügel dafür aus 8 mm Glasfaserstäben 
 etwa 1,7 m lang (Gardinenschleuderstangen)gemacht
 wurden auch in dafür gebastelte Hülsen auf der Bordwand 
 gesteckt,in die hab ich dann auch die Rutenauflagen stecken
 können,ging auch als Sonnensegel und "Regenschirm"
 die Plane hat mir meine Perle aus Nylonstoff genäht.
 Dein "Anker" sind schon ok Klappanker an langer Leine 
 machen nur in Fließgewässern Sinn .
 na denne viel Spaß mit deinem Boot.


----------



## AFE (16. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Möchte mir gerne noch einen Aussenboarder zulegen. Habe im Bauhaus die Tohatsu Motoren gesehen (5PS=1000 Euro). Mir eigentlich ein bisschen zu teuer. Was ist hiervon zu halten: http://www.boot24.com/motor/aussenborder/yamaha/294122/yamaha-f4-amhs-bod.html


----------



## AFE (18. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Nobody?

Habe noch eine Frage. Brauche ich einen Kurzschaft oder Langschaft oder ist es egal?


----------



## memorie (18. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

moin

du mußt von der spiegel-oberkante bis unterkante boot messen,
wenn de da so 38 - 40-41 cm hast, brauchst nen kurzschaft,
alles darüber nen langschaft.
sollte bei manchen booten der langschaft etwas zu lang sein, kürzen könnte man, in dem man den heckspiegel etwas aus-nimmt, um auf die richtige länge zu kommen,
bei kurzschaft ist es etwas komplizierter, denn da hast nach anheben, bald nix mehr zum anschrauben..
aber fürs anka mit normalem heckspiegel einen kurzschaft-motor,

gruß  karl


----------



## Stoney0066 (18. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

kuck doch nach nem gebrauchten motor, da gibts immer mal wieder schnäppchen!


----------



## AFE (18. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Dank dir Karl.

Gebraucht suche ich schon (siehe oben).


----------



## AFE (18. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Wäre der hier was? Sieht eher nach Langschaft aus oder? Oder lieber einen 4 Takter (hat mir ein Freund empfohlen)?

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-anzeige/yamaha-aussenborder-super-zustand/284503640-211-7819?ref=search


----------



## Urbi88 (19. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Petri,

hat irgendjemand zufällig günstig (ca. 100€) einen Elektro Bootsmotor den er nicht mehr brauch?
Die Paddlerei geht mir auf die nerven 

bitte PN 
grüße


----------



## Cormoraner (19. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Falscher Thread Junge. 

AFE hat heute einen sehr schönen Mercury Motor erstanden, ich denke damit hat er wirklich beste Wahl getroffen! #6


----------



## allegoric (20. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



Urbi88 schrieb:


> Petri,
> 
> hat irgendjemand zufällig günstig (ca. 100€) einen Elektro Bootsmotor den er nicht mehr brauch?
> Die Paddlerei geht mir auf die nerven
> ...



In Mücheln willste mit E-Motor raus!?...ich hoffe, nur bei gutem Wetter. ich hatte letztes jahr selbst mit meinem 5 PSer Probleme gegen den Wind, der da meistens herrscht, anzukommen.


----------



## Urbi88 (21. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*



allegoric schrieb:


> In Mücheln willste mit E-Motor raus!?...ich hoffe, nur bei gutem Wetter. ich hatte letztes jahr selbst mit meinem 5 PSer Probleme gegen den Wind, der da meistens herrscht, anzukommen.




naja ist für den Urlaub dieses jahr und kleine gewässer,für den geiseltalsee musste erst garnicht antretten mit ein elektro


----------



## CA-KI (22. März 2015)

*AW: Günstiges Angelboot gesucht*

Hi Urbi88,
Ich hab noch nen 35 LBS Motor Guide rumliegen, wenn Interesse dan PN an mich.
Güsse Micha


----------

